# Smoking whole chicken



## aa3jw (Sep 12, 2020)

Can I smoke a whole chicken in orange wood?


----------



## normanaj (Sep 12, 2020)

An old thread from here regarding orange wood:





						Orange Wood
					

Hey guys, been reading on here for a while and looked around and found the wood guide,  but i just needed to ask to make sure.  My parents-in-law have a completly dead orange tree and a dieing grapefruit tree.  I had ask if i could cut down the orange tree to use the wood in my smoker.  My...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 13, 2020)

Orange wood is a perfect wood for smoking. I use it along with lemon wood all the time. When I trim my citrus trees I save the larger branches, dry them & use them in my smoker.
Since the are less dense than oak or hickory they do burn hotter & faster, but do impart a great flavor.
Al


----------

